# Harassment complaint denied [Holland Police]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Harassment complaint denied
Saturday, December 04, 2004
By LORI STABILE

HOLLAND - A sexual harassment and hostile work environment complaint against the Holland Police Department by a female former reserve officer has been dismissed by the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination.

Stacey A. Quinones named Police Chief Kevin Gleason and Officer Ray Morehouse in her June 21 complaint. Compliance Officer Maryann K. Brunton wrote last month in her recommendation for dismissal that evidence does not support Quinones' claims that she was subjected to unlawful discrimination and retaliation.

Brunton wrote that while Quinones was denied one training course, she was offered other training opportunities. She also wrote that Quinones did not show that Gleason subjected her to "unwelcome, sexually offensive conduct that was severe and pervasive and interfered with her work performance."

"Moreover, (Gleason) has shown credible evidence that (Quinones) was terminated during her probationary period because she refused to work patrol duty . . . A lack of probable cause finding is warranted," Brunton wrote.

Quinones and Gleason could not be reached for comment. Patty Woods, commission spokeswoman, yesterday said an appeal of the decision has been filed. Woods said she expects the appeal to be in March or April.

Quinones, in her complaint, said she was subjected to unwelcome advances from Gleason starting when she was hired in December 2003. After she told him she expected a professional atmosphere in which to work, she said Gleason and Morehouse "began subjecting me to terms and conditions of employment which created a hostile work environment."

She wrote that training courses were denied to her, but were offered to male officers.

"I could occasionally obtain desired training, but only by begging for it, something no male officer had to do," Quinones wrote.

Quinones wrote that she had been subjected to unequal terms and conditions of employment based on her sex, race, ethnicity and religion. She is Puerto Rican and Jewish. She was fired from her job in June.

http://www.masslive.com/metrowest/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-6/110215008096614.xml


----------

